# What's the biggest size cam I can put in my GTO?



## 04bottlefedGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys.. I'm new here. This is my first post. But anyways I have a 2004 M6 GTO. Has 21,000 miles and is basically stock. All I have done to it is wet kit 100 shot, 80mm Performance throttle body, CAI, SCT Performance tuner and Magnaflow exhaust. Well my next mod is a cam. But I don't know what size would be good for my car. I don't want to change the heads or anything like that. I don't have that kind of money. But would a 216/220 comp cam be good for my car without having to change the push rods and springs and all that. Or is that to big or can I go bigger? I have looked everywhere for info on this but can't find anything.. Any help will be gladly appreciated . Thanks!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No offense but the question you ask shows you don't know much about it. First of all you really need headers that the cam can take advantage of to flow to its potential. Unless you want to spend a bunch of money for little gain (near stock cam) you'll need to do the springs, retainers, locks, seals and push rods. You'll also need a tune. Next the profile, lsa, lift and duration needs to be sized not only for what you have to support it but also how you intend to drive it. You can put in a whompin' cam that will fly down the strip but be nearly undrivable in traffic. Very specific goals and budget at a minimum would be needed to even give you an idea of what to do. If you don't do the install yourself and have the software and ability for tuning it can set you back $2,000 or more.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

Ever see 300? Listen to this guy. He's like Eephors on the top of the moutain, all knowing (only Svede's not corrupted by gold coin...... that I know of...).

My cam package ended up costing $2050 for the heads, cam, and pushrods. I like the "packaged" deals because they take the guesswork out of it for you. You don't have to worry about springs, or retainers, or pushrods, or stuff like that. 

All the supporting crap that went along with it (headers, cat-back, cai, torque converter, tranny cooler, fuel injectors, fuel rails and fittings, intake manifold, rocker arms, was roughly another $5700). And that's not even counting the $1500 labor and $450 dyno tune. It took years of saving up and squirreling away to get it all done the way I wanted. I've had my car new, since back in '06, so I've had plenty of time to hide money in the fire safe.

My problem was I jumped in too soon and started buying before knowing what all else I needed to get the build done. When I bought my heads/cam/pushrods kit, I didn't even know that the LS2 intake manifold wouldn't work with my heads nor did I know that the rocker arms wouldn't work nor did I have any freaking idea how much a torque converter/tranny cooler would cost. So long story short, my parts sat back in my sunroom for about a year to year and a half before I had the last ones bought and enough money for the install and dynotune. Do research before you buy! Call the Comp Cams Camquest hotline and talk to a rep. You'll be on hold 15 to 20 minutes before you actually talk to someone, but you'll be glad you did!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Honest truth. Nobody here can answer your question. The best person to answer that is someone who specilize in grinding cams and performance shops that do this on a day to day basis. Cams are specific to engine combo and driver(your) goals.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The cam can only have as much lift as the cam bearing journals, or it won't fit in the block..


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GM4life said:


> Honest truth. Nobody here can answer your question. The best person to answer that is someone who specilize in grinding cams and performance shops that do this on a day to day basis. Cams are specific to engine combo and driver(your) goals.


:agree 

Bottom line... you're gonna have to spend the money to get the most out of your car. You're just talking engine stuff and haven't touched the suspension and drivetrain. Trust me, getting the most out of your engine will require you getting the most out of your suspension and drivetrain. This has been said many times before... high horsepower/torque means nothing if you can't put it to the ground.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> The cam can only have as much lift as the cam bearing journals, or it won't fit in the block..


That, and the P to V interferance. Piston to valve. To be set up the right way a degree wheel is needed and know how to be used.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Ed Curtis could help you out.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

04bottlefedGTO said:


> Hey guys.. I'm new here. This is my first post. But anyways I have a 2004 M6 GTO. Has 21,000 miles and is basically stock. All I have done to it is wet kit 100 shot, 80mm Performance throttle body, CAI, SCT Performance tuner and Magnaflow exhaust. Well my next mod is a cam. But I don't know what size would be good for my car. I don't want to change the heads or anything like that. I don't have that kind of money. But would a 216/220 comp cam be good for my car without having to change the push rods and springs and all that. Or is that to big or can I go bigger? I have looked everywhere for info on this but can't find anything.. Any help will be gladly appreciated . Thanks!!


IMHO, The 216/220 cam is a mild cam with a slight increase in lift for the exhaust, the duration is also a little better @ 216/220 compared to the stock cam which is 204/211, the idle will be a little choppy but still streetable when you go to a 114 LSA from the stock 116 LSA.

You will have a wide power band of 1300 to 6300 rpm, to get a little more lift go with 1.8 rockers, the hp increase will be barely noticeable unless you open up the exhaust and allow her to breath. If you don't want headers go with an x or h pipe.

The stock springs can handle the .525/.532 lift, I personally would suggest changing the push rods and springs. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum,


----------



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

*swapping heads an cam*

Hey guy I just got a 04 gto over the last summer drove it for while an now am ready to up grade to 243 heads hand ported can not sure of cam I have a ls3 cam wit springs an everthing got lt headers from American racing an am goin wit spintech catback exhaust what kinda of power should I expect wit a tune?car fully stock at the moment


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

> not sure of cam I have a ls3 cam wit springs an everthing


 So do you want us to just guess how much power you should expect?? If you don't know what cam you have then we surely don't....


----------

